# Whacker backpack/sling?



## leftysoftball (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm starting EMT classes 1/04/10. (I know...."turn back now...don't do it")
I want a quality backpack for school that can become my personal bag for daily carry once I get a job.
I believe in quality for lasting power but don't want to be a whacker, showing up the 1st day of class with a Statpacks backpack. Thoughts?

Thanks in advance for the geek guidance..


----------



## nomofica (Dec 15, 2009)

If it's for work, you don't need it.

If it's for use in your own vehicle, still don't need it. In fact, you don't really need much other than a small bag of supplies (band aids, tweezers, gauze, tape, scissors... not much more than that...)

I don't even carry any of that unless I'm going camping/hiking.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2009)

If you are simply looking for storage and organization between shifts, I found that my laptop (and laptop player before that), DVDs, any books I wanted to take, my stethoscope box (when I was working on the ambulance, I stored the steth in its retail box between shifts), and bp cuff bag fit just fine in any standard backpack. 

If you are looking for something to actually take on calls (vs take to a shift), then you don't need one.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 15, 2009)

i recomend 5.11's push-r pack. only because you can use it as a small kit after your school is over. I'm planning on buying one... only because i don't do fanny packs and when i'm staged for a sporting event... most the injuries are only blood/cuts... so a pack for gauze, wraps, and instant ice packs are good. If your looking for a "jump bag"... i recomend you loom for something that will work for you personally because everyone organizes differently (ie... hard case vs soft case... large compartment vs small).


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 15, 2009)

leftysoftball said:


> I'm starting EMT classes 1/04/10. (I know...."turn back now...don't do it")



You haven't even started an EMT class and you identify yourself as a whacker in the thread title?  What do you think; that people here will be "Oh no, EMS needs more whackers... find an accelerated class and you could be saving the universe by 1/4/10!  And get the this $300 4000ci  Conterra ALS Pack; it will make you the envy of all the other Whackers"???    For class you need a book bag and whatever else your instructor tells you to get.  *IF* you get pass the class... _*IF*_ you get a job... *IF* you are not arrested for playing Rescue Rick and interfering with on scene personal... then use the same book bag to carry your laptop and other "amusement devices" that JP recommends to work...  

Mountain Res-Q
_Leaving Bodies in Alleys One Whacker at a Time_


----------



## kd7emt (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm starting the same day, but the only thing I've bought are the texts, which I'm dutifully devouring...so I can devour them again...so I can devour them AGAIN...and do well in the class.  One step at a time! 

P.S. I understand the enthusiastic window/web shopping...but we're not there yet.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 15, 2009)

Seriously, any backpack will do. As long as it holds your books, you're fine.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 15, 2009)

I just use a standard backpack; can fit in a couple books, lunch, stethoscope (although the ambulance has several I prefer my own), toiletries and general bits and pieces.


----------



## leftysoftball (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess I should have said "for my personal items" rather than "daily use".


----------



## leftysoftball (Dec 15, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> You haven't even started an EMT class and you identify yourself as a whacker in the thread title?  What do you think; that people here will be "Oh no, EMS needs more whackers... find an accelerated class and you could be saving the universe by 1/4/10!  And get the this $300 4000ci  Conterra ALS Pack; it will make you the envy of all the other Whackers"???    For class you need a book bag and whatever else your instructor tells you to get.  *IF* you get pass the class... _*IF*_ you get a job... *IF* you are not arrested for playing Rescue Rick and interfering with on scene personal... then use the same book bag to carry your laptop and other "amusement devices" that JP recommends to work...
> 
> Mountain Res-Q
> _Leaving Bodies in Alleys One Whacker at a Time_



Thank you for your help. I just don't want to look like some 21yr. old punk. I'm no stranger to school or continuing education. I am switching careers. 
Maybe I should carry my Police tactical/sniper gear instead. I have plenty of that.


----------



## mcgrubbs (Dec 15, 2009)

I used a Blue Force Gear DAP pack this semester.  It's just big enough for my EMS book, notebook, workbook, and clinical binder.

When I was doing clinical /truck hours, I dumped the books added 2x bottled water, couple of snacks, and a spare uniform (all required in our program).

The smaller outside pocket carreied the same stuff whereever I was: ID badges, pens, pencil, sharpies, RITR notepad, Post-it notes, gum, mints, rolaids, Vitamin-I, thumb-drive w/ clinical forms, protocols, etc.

I highly recommend the BFG DAP pack as a small day-pack, school bag.  Made In USA, by a fine company of good people.


----------



## RyanMidd (Dec 15, 2009)

I left most of my textbooks in the classroom each night.

I don't think you should worry that much about how to carry your 1-2 textbooks and a snack.


----------



## ceej (Dec 16, 2009)

What's wrong with the statpack backpack?

It has a nice padded laptop sleeve and fits everything I need for a shift perfectly. Nice and compact and fits well between the console and seat. Other than being embroidered with "Statpack" in small print, you can't even tell it's not just a backpack


----------



## bunkie (Dec 16, 2009)

I used a regular backpack for class for my books, notebook, binder, scope, cpr mask and my lunchbox full of candy along with the 3 bottles of water I tended to tote around on top of my wallet, keys, cell phone.. It wasn't a light backpack but the point I'm making is that it all fit. Most days.. 
There were days in EMT class I was glad I didn't "waste" my money on anything for "if I passed" because I was so stressed out of my gourd. I just used the regular bag, and then if and when I passed the class I still needed something else I'd upgrade. I was only out the 5-10 bucks I spent on my backpack. Check out stores like Marshalls and Ross, they sell bags for really cheap if you have those around there. Then after you become an EMT, you realize all the stuff you think you needed before you started class, you dont after you finish. By then you've learned all sorts of neat tricks and other better tools/options.  Good luck with school!


----------



## daedalus (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there a psychological malfunction/disease where someone is abnormally fixated and obsessed with inanimate EMS equipment? Go spend your money going out with friends or take your family out to dinner.

Geesh.


----------



## LondonMedic (Jan 2, 2010)

How about this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trade-Mark-...f=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=kids&qid=1262456131&sr=1-8


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 2, 2010)

leftysoftball said:


> I'm starting EMT classes 1/04/10. (I know...."turn back now...don't do it")
> I want a quality backpack for school that can become my personal bag for daily carry once I get a job.
> I believe in quality for lasting power but don't want to be a whacker, showing up the 1st day of class with a Statpacks backpack. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the geek guidance..



Honestly... I went though class with the same bag I used for school. My typical day at class I would bring my EMT book, a notebook, a chemistry book, a spanish book, and a trigonometry book.


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 2, 2010)

leftysoftball said:


> I'm starting EMT classes 1/04/10. (I know...."turn back now...don't do it")
> I want a quality backpack for school that can become my personal bag for daily carry once I get a job.
> I believe in quality for lasting power but don't want to be a whacker, showing up the 1st day of class with a Statpacks backpack. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the geek guidance..



Why do you need a backpack for EMT class?  Why not just use what you have?  If you want to buy something EMS related, buy yourself a stethoscope or something that will actually be useful.


----------



## AKidd (Jan 2, 2010)

The only "whackpack" I have ever owned was a gag gift when I graduated.  If you would rather carry your "police tactical/sniper gear" (ooh, whacktastic!) and throw gear in an old bag.  You can even sew a patch on it so everyone knows how whacktacular you are.


----------



## Hal9000 (Jan 2, 2010)

My backpack is four years old and from Target.  Get a cheap item used to carry things with straps that loop around so that it can be carried on the human back.  

If you do pass and get a job, consider getting a foam insulated cooler pack if you're going to bring your own perishable lunch.

Do you have some reason for needing a "special" bag?  Most bags really do fulfill the same basic purpose.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've had my Swiss backpack for 3 years- it goes to work, school and pretty much everywhere with me.  Its kinda like a man purse for me.  A good place to keep all my sh*t. lol

Anything from the Swiss line is pretty good quality.  A good time to buy is in September- after the school stuff goes on clearance everywhere.  Thats how I got mine so cheap


----------



## leftysoftball (Jan 8, 2010)

AKidd said:


> The only "whackpack" I have ever owned was a gag gift when I graduated.  If you would rather carry your "police tactical/sniper gear" (ooh, whacktastic!) and throw gear in an old bag.  You can even sew a patch on it so everyone knows how whacktacular you are.


That's the trouble I had. Everything I already had said "Police". I didn't want to catch any crap using that gear, although it was in good shape.
I was just trying to let that other clown know that I'm no kid punk. As a Cop, gear failure is expensive and potentially deadly. I refuse to skimp on gear. I had a second rate holster fail which caused a mis-fire. I hate crappy quality gear. If someone wants to haul their stuff around in a plastic Walmart bag...God bless them. Not me.

I received the Statpacks backpack from my kids for XMas. I am very pleased.


----------



## Jon (Jan 8, 2010)

Honestly - I use a Jansport backpack bought though an outlet store daily. Its taken MASSIVE abuse with no issues. I've sent other Jansport bags back to the factory for warranty repair and always liked their products.


----------

